# Imagens de Satélite cinzentas ?



## Iceberg (23 Dez 2006 às 09:22)

Façam o favor de visitar o site do IM e visualizarem as imagens de satélite de, por exemplo, 08h00 de hoje.

Porquê toda aquela cor cinzenta na Península, em França, na Europa !?

Podia ser nevoeiro ou apenas o contraste térmico, ou alguma questão técnica que agora me escapa ...  

Imaginemos que hoje de manhã estava nevoeiro em Trás-os-Montes.
Através daquelas imagens eu não conseguiria diferenciar o nevoeiro do céu limpo, mais parece haver nevoeiro em toda o país, e então aquele recorte da costa francesa dá para ver que é alguma questão técnica, que possa ter a ver com as imagens nocturnas e diurnas ...

Alguém é capaz de explicar?


----------



## Minho (23 Dez 2006 às 13:45)

iceberg disse:


> Façam o favor de visitar o site do IM e visualizarem as imagens de satélite de, por exemplo, 08h00 de hoje.
> 
> Porquê toda aquela cor cinzenta na Península, em França, na Europa !?
> 
> ...



É nevoeiro sim, só que ele torna-se visível á medida que o dia avança,porque a terra que não tem nevoeiro aquece mais do que aquela onde está nevoeiro. Entretanto também há nevoeiro que se vai dissipando... Acho eu que é isso que se passa...


----------



## Mago (23 Dez 2006 às 14:04)

bem estou levantado hoje desde manhã cedoenão vi nevoeiro por aqui... deve ser aquela massa de humida densa que nao se ve bem a olho nu mas o infra-vermelho do satélite consegue captar...penso eu de que....


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Dez 2006 às 18:04)

Ora nem mais, é precisamente isso, Humidade que é visivel aos IR do satélite.É muito frequente em noites anticiclónicas.


----------



## Minho (23 Dez 2006 às 18:51)

Sinceramente nunca vi humidade visível no IR (entenda-se vapor de água)...  

De facto enganei-me ao dizer que era nevoeiro. São antes estratos e claro que em alguns sítio nevoeiro que neste caso não são mais que estratos ao nível do solo...

Pode ver-se por estas imagens que grande parte de Portugal não está afectado por essas nuvens no entanto a Espanha e em maior medida França estão...


----------



## Iceberg (25 Dez 2006 às 10:45)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora nem mais, é precisamente isso, Humidade que é visivel aos IR do satélite.É muito frequente em noites anticiclónicas.



Desta vez discordo do Minho e concordo contigo, Kim, deve ser precisamente isso, a Humidade visível pelo satélite, daí o contraste na costa francesa com aquele recorte tão preciso. 

Ok, assunto esclarecido! E assim crescem os nossos conhecimentos ...


----------



## dj_alex (25 Dez 2006 às 11:56)

iceberg disse:


> Desta vez discordo do Minho e concordo contigo, Kim, deve ser precisamente isso, a Humidade visível pelo satélite, daí o contraste na costa francesa com aquele recorte tão preciso.
> 
> Ok, assunto esclarecido! E assim crescem os nossos conhecimentos ...



Acho que poderá ser geada também...


----------



## rozzo (25 Dez 2006 às 13:20)

eu voto como o alex! na geada  
se nao tiver a dizer baboseira o IV distingue o que emite mais quente do mais frio (logo o mais quente seria mais claro), mas as imagens sao invertidas, logo passa a ser o que emite mais frio mais branco (p.ex nuvens altas).
dai acho que o contraste termico como nesse caso da geada (onde ha regioes com solo mt mais frio) deva ser a solucao..


----------



## dj_alex (25 Dez 2006 às 15:14)

rozzo disse:


> eu voto como o alex! na geada
> se nao tiver a dizer baboseira o IV distingue o que emite mais quente do mais frio (logo o mais quente seria mais claro), mas as imagens sao invertidas, logo passa a ser o que emite mais frio mais branco (p.ex nuvens altas).
> dai acho que o contraste termico como nesse caso da geada (onde ha regioes com solo mt mais frio) deva ser a solucao..



Bem vindo


----------

